# Gamingnotebook ca 850€



## Jamrock (30. Dezember 2013)

*Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Hallo, 
da ich letztes Jahr wohl brav war habe ich vom Weihnachtsmann einen Gutschein für ein Notebook bekommen. Kosten sollte es um die 850€ (1000€ sind die Schmerzgrenze). Wichtig ist das es langfristig Spaß machen soll und P/L ok ist!Genutzt wird das ganze für die Uni (=> der Akku sollte schon ein paar H überleben, Gewicht <3kg wäre schön) und auch gelegentlich fürs zocken (beide Aspekte genießen gleiche Wertigkeit xD)

Nach einigen Stunden hier im Forum und im Internet bin ich zu folgender Konfiguration gekommen:

CPU: i5 der 4ten oder i7 der 3ten Generation (AMD scheint ja nicht all zu viel Sinn zu machen), macht ein Quadcore hier viel Sinn?

GPU: durchaus offen für AMD oder Nvidia, Leistung sollte im Hinblick auf die Zukunft im Bereich der 760M liegen (verstehe die ganzen rebrandings nicht so recht)

HDD: ca 500 gb 
SSD: 64-128 gb

RAM: denke 8gb sollten schon drin sein für die Zukunft ; ) 

Display: 15 Zoll non Glare scheint mir für meinen Zweck angemessen

(auch gebrauchte Notebooks kommen in Frage)


Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus,

Gruß Jamrockx


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Hey,

folgende Auswahl hätte ich:
Produktvergleich MSI GE60 2OD-i585FD (0016GC-SKU16), Schenker XMG A503-5IC | Geizhals Deutschland
Beide Notebooks passen hinsichtlich deiner Anforderungen, bis auf die SSD. Hier müsstest du selbst nachrüsten(ist dann auch entsprechend günstiger).


----------



## Jamrock (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Vielen Dank,

bist du dir sicher das beide Notebooks Platz besitzen für eine zusätliche SSD neben der HDD. Ich habe bei Acer Notebooks was von Nachrüst Kits gelesen die benötigt werden ist das bei anderen Herstellern ebenfalls der Fall?
Jamrockx


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Für eine große SSD haben die Notebooks keinen Platz, es sei denn du ersetzt damit die normale Festplatte. Für eine mSATA haben die Notebooks jedoch Platz, die Teile sind in etwa genau so teuer und genau so schnell wie normale SSDs, nur die Auswahl ist etwas geringer


----------



## xfelinho (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

als student bekommst du rabatt bei einigen läden
ich würde zu nem thinkpad greifen z.B. 20C6S00200 Lenovo ThinkPad® University Edge E540 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen ~799€ mit ssd, full hd, gt740m, haswell i5 und thinkpad qualität

alternativ das z510: Lenovo IdeaPad Z510, Core i5-4200M, 8GB RAM, 508GB, FreeDOS (59400165) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Lenovo IdeaPad Z510, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 1.008TB, FreeDOS (59405950) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wenn du wirklich was mit zwei festplatten brauchst, dann wird es wohl oder übel schwerer und das ist für die uni nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## s0nderv0gel (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Hallo,

da ich das Gleiche vorhabe, wollte ich mich einfach mal mit an den thread anhängen. Bisher habe ich diesen hier ins Auge gefasst: 
Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p 39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll FHD LED ANTI-GLARE) Notebook (Intel Core i5 4200, 4GB RAM, 256GB SSD, NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M / 2 GB, DOS)
Den Z510 hab ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst, allerdings aufgrund der für meine Begriffe unverständlichen Kombination von 1k/8Gb Festplatte wieder verworfen. Sofern ich das recht verstanden habe, funktioniert dort die 8GB SSD doch einfach nur als ein erweiterter Cache für die normale Festplatte, oder? Ich möchte schon eine vollwertige SSD dabei haben. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Y510p in der Ausführung, was die Hitzeentwicklung angeht? Mein alter Laptop (von Acer) raucht ständig ab, weil er zu heiß wird.


Es grüßt zum Jahresende,

der s0nderv0gel.


----------



## stadler5 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

MSI Gaming Notebooks GE / GX / GT saugünstig >> notebooksbilliger.de


GX60


----------



## _chiller_ (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Ihr müsst wissen das ihr bei Notebooks mit eingebauter SSD zum Teil heftige Aufpreise zahlt. Die SSD ist so ziemlich das einzige was man problemlos nachrüsten kann, daher kauft euch lieber ein vernünftiges Notebook ohne SSD und rüstet dann selbst eine nach


----------



## Alex555 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*



stadler5 schrieb:


> MSI Gaming Notebooks GE / GX / GT saugünstig >> notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> 
> GX60


 
Glaube auch, dass das für 850€ das Beste ist. 
Mehr bekommt man für die preise nicht


----------



## Jamrock (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Posts,

die MSI Gamingnotebooks scheinen P/L mäßig echt Top zu sein. Das GE40 gefällt mir hier am besten:
MSI GE40-i760M245FD - i7-4702MQ 8GB/500GB 39,6cm 14"HD+ GTX760M n/BT DOS | eBay
Hat jemand das Notebook und möchte seinen Senf dazu geben, wäre nett ; )


SSD müsste man nachrüsten 

Wenn jemand sich mit SSD auskennt darf er natürlich gerne eine Empfehlen ; P

BTW Windoof brauch ich nicht (bekomme es kostenlos über die Uni).


----------



## Alex555 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*



Jamrock schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die weiteren Posts,
> 
> die MSI Gamingnotebooks scheinen P/L mäßig echt Top zu sein. Das GE40 gefällt mir hier am besten:
> MSI GE40-i760M245FD - i7-4702MQ 8GB/500GB 39,6cm 14"HD+ GTX760M n/BT DOS | eBay
> ...


 
Auch eine Überlegung wert, jedoch ist das Kühlsystem bei dem GE40 ziemlich am Limit ( Test MSI GE40-i760M2811 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests )


----------



## s0nderv0gel (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Ich habe gehört, dass die MSI Notebooks teils arge Probleme mit der Verarbeitung haben. Da mein derzeitiges Notebook schon solche Probleme hat (rechtes Scharnier weggebrochen, in der Folge auch der Displayrahmen sowie das Display in die Brüche gegangen, natürlich erst nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit). Hat irgendwer ebenfalls solche Beobachtungen, bzw. wie sieht es da beim Lenovo Y510p aus?


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Auch eine Überlegung wert, jedoch ist das Kühlsystem bei dem GE40 ziemlich am Limit ( Test MSI GE40-i760M2811 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests )


Ist bei der Hardware in einem kleinen 14Zoll-Notebook auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Ich würde mindestens ein 15,6Zoll Notebook nehmen.


----------



## Jamrock (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

@ Alex danke den Test hab ich auch vorhin gefunden... von daher scheint das Teil wieder raus zu sein

denke chiller hat recht mit 15,6"

@sondervogel: bin kein Fan von SLI erst recht nicht in mobilen Sys (Gewicht, Temperatur, Lautstärke) zudem habe ich gelesen das dann die Optimus Tech. nichtmehr will.

Was haltet ihr vom Gamestar Notebook 15 (mit SSD), abgesehn davon das man es nur bei One bekommt...
mir stellt sich nur die frage ob i7 4700 oder i5 4200


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Hm klingen von der Hardwareausstattung erstmal ganz vernünftig, sind aber schwere Brocken. Möchtest du das 15 oder 17Zoll Notebook haben?


----------



## Jamrock (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

devinitiv 15 (17 werde ich denke ich nicht in mein Unirucksack bekommen)


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Für den Preis geht das Notebook echt in Ordnung. Sinnvolle Updates wären:
- Update auf 1*8GB Ram falls du mal einen zweiten Speicherriegel nachrüsten willst.


Ansonsten ist der Core i5 der GTX765M ebenbürtig, falls du viele CPU-lastige Programme hast lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum Core i7, sonst eher nicht.
Die SSD-Auswahl ist mit der Samsung 840Evo sehr gut, allerdings bist du deutlich günstiger dran wenn du die SSD selbst einbaust.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Für den Preis geht das Notebook echt in Ordnung. Sinnvolle Updates wären:
> - Update auf 1*8GB Ram falls du mal einen zweiten Speicherriegel nachrüsten willst.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde dir dieses Notebook vorschlagen: </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-3N by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Es ist 100€ über deinem Budget, bietet aber dafür eine GTX 770M. Diese wischt mit der 765M ziemlich den Boden auf. 
Sollte das Budget nicht drin sein, dann solltest du diesen nehmen </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-3O2 by: One - ONE Computer Shop , und konfigurierst den I5 4200M, 4GB Ram, 500GB 7200 HDD, Blu Ray Player und 2 Jahre Garantie für 853€. 
Ein zweiter HDD Slot ist vorhanden, ich würde die SSD im Nachhinein selbst aufrüsten.


----------



## Lyph (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*



s0nderv0gel schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Y510p in der Ausführung, was die Hitzeentwicklung angeht? Mein alter Laptop (von Acer) raucht ständig ab, weil er zu heiß wird.


 
Hi s0nderv0gel,

habe mir selbst das Lenovo Y510p gegönnt. Zwar mit dem i7-4700MQ (47W vs. i5-4200M 37W) und 16GB Ram aber von den Temperaturen sollte man die Modelle sicher grob vergleichen können hinsichtlich der Temperatur.

Unter Last (Spiel) erreichen bei mir CPU und GPU ca. 70°C laut HWMonitor. Wenn du willst lass ich das Tool nochmal laufen und poste dir die Werte anhand eines Screenshots.

Der Lüfter dreht erst ab einer CPU Temperatur von 45°C, davor ist das Notebook lautlos. Ab 45°C ist das Lüfterauschen leise wahrnehmbar und erst unter Last hört man es schon deutlicher.


----------



## s0nderv0gel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

@Jamrock: In der von mir gewählten Ausstattung hat das Y510p kein SLI, sondern nur eine Grafikkarte, eben aus den von dir genannten Gründen. 
@Lyph: Screenshots würd ich gern nehmen, von den Temperaturen her klingt das doch auch schon sehr gut. 
Hier übrigens mein Grund, keinen Laptop von Acer mehr zu holen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Screenshot ist entstanden, während ich das schreibe, es läuft nur Chrome UND das Teil steht auf einem externen Kühler. 70°C unter Last schaffe ich auch im Idle -.-


----------



## Lyph (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

So der etwas längere Test ist durch, sind doch 10 Kelvin mehr als bei meinem ersten kurzen Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzbetrieb, Laptop lag auf einer Decke auf dem Schoß und gespielt wurde Dota 2 (FHD, max settings) knapp 30min.


----------



## s0nderv0gel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, sieht echt super aus  
Da ichs gerade sehe: Ich wollte mir eigentlich wieder Win7 als OS nehmen, lohnt sich denn Win8(.1) schon, oder war das vorher auf dem Laptop?


----------



## Lyph (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Es war nicht vorinstalliert da ich bewusst das FreeDOS Modell gewählt habe. 

Bekomme über die Universität Windows kostenlos und daher bin ich vor einigen Monaten (auch auf meinem Desktop-Rechner) von Windows 7 auf 8 umgestiegen. 

Hatte viele Vorurteile gegenüber Windows 8 (Stichwort: Modern UI) und war mit Win 7 sehr zufrieden. Daher haderte ich mit mir ob ich den Versuch wagen sollte oder nicht. 

Im Nachhinein bereue ich den Umstieg keine Sekunde lang. Bin bin Windows 8 sehr zufrieden und habe es für mich so angepasst, dass es praktisch zu 98% so wie Windows 7 ist, nur halt etwas schlanker (keine Massen an Updates) und flotter (Boot, Kopiervorgänge, SSD, "Gamingperformance"). 

Benutze aber praktisch nur die Desktop Oberfläche, die Kacheln ersetzen bei mir nur das fehlende Startmenü (habe gerne wenig Icons auf dem Desktop + Suchfunktion über Modern UI).

Letztendlich sind beide Betriebssysteme super und ich denke mit keinem machst du etwas falsch. Wenn du jedoch die Chance hast Windows 8.1 testen zu können, würde ich dir das ans Herz legen. Formatieren kann man ja immer um wieder auf Windows 7 down-zu-graden.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*



Lyph schrieb:


> Netzbetrieb, Laptop lag auf einer Decke auf dem Schoß und gespielt wurde Dota 2 (FHD, max settings) knapp 30min.


 
Wieso legst du den Laptop während des zockens auf eine Decke auf deinem Schoß??  
Ohne Decke wären es bestimmt 10*C weniger gewesen


----------



## Lyph (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Weil ich hier gemütlich im Bett liege?

Ja klar sind das keine optimalen Bedingungen, daher habe ich es ja auch dazu geschrieben!

Auf einem Tisch z.B. sollte die Abwärme besser abgeführt werden können. Jedoch zeigt der Test auch, dass selbst unter solchen Bedingungen das System mit der Kühlung klar kommt ohne den Lüfter so hoch drehen zu müssen, dass man nichts anderes mehr wahrnimmt.

Noch ein klein wenig Klugscheißerei: Temperaturen gibt man in [°C] bzw. [°F] an und Temperaturdifferenzen in [K], also Kelvin.


----------



## s0nderv0gel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Zwei Fragen zur Verarbeitung hätte ich noch: 
1.: Im Netz wird öfters mal das Touchpad des Y510p angemängelt, wie siehts da bei dir aus?
2.: Wie ist es um die Scharniere des Notebooks bestellt? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus und auch für die bisherige Hilfe.

s0nderv0gel.


----------



## Lyph (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

*Zu 1:* 
Das Touchpad ist entgegen des Tests von Notebookcheck recht stabil. Beim Test vom Y510p verweisen sie immer auf den Test vom Y500, wo sie ein Bild zeigen mit sehr eindrückbarem Touchpad. 
Wenn ich an der selben Stelle Druck ausübe kann ich das Touchpad zwar auch ein wenig eindrücken (da ja dort die rechte Maustaste ist) aber nicht so extrem wie dort gezeigt und bemängelt wird. Ich empfinde es als recht stabil und es erfüllt seinen Zweck. Auch die Multifunktionalität (Zoom etc.) klappt und man kann Funktionen via Software hinzufügen.
Dennoch arbeite ich immer mit einer Maus und würde auf das Touchpad nur im Notfall zurückgreifen.

*Zu 2:*
Das Display-Scharnier ist etwas schwer-fällig, was dem Display jedoch die nötige Stabilität gibt. Es lässt sich auch ein relativ großer Winkel einstellen (grob geschätzt so 120°), was ganz brauchbar ist um das Notebook im Liegen auf angewinkelte Beine stellen zu können.

Bevor das jetzt hier aber so klingt als würde ich von Lenovo bezahlt werden um das Produkt hochzuloben auch ein wenig Kritik:


Leider sind die Einstellungen im BIOS sehr gering bzw. gar nicht erst vorhanden.
Auch fände ich es besser, wenn man Lüfterprofile anpassen könnte. Zwar ist das Notebook unterm Strich leise, aber es könnte noch leiser sein. Z.B. würde ich den Lüfter nicht schon bei ~45°C @ CPU anwerfen sondern vll. ab 50°C. So könnte man vermeiden, dass schon bei kleinster Auslastung der Lüfter anläuft. Geräuschlos ist man wirklich nur beim Surfen unterwegs, sobald etwas CPU-Auslastung da ist läuft der Lüfter leise.
Würde auch gerne die UltraBay Funktion nutzen und das unnötige DVD-Laufwerk gegen eine weitere SSD tauschen. Leider gibt es da von offizieller Seite noch nichts in Deutschland zu kaufen.
Auch schade finde ich, dass das WiFi nur mit dem bgn 2,4GHz Standard läuft und ein WiFi-Adapter-Wechsel lediglich mit manipuliertem BIOS möglich ist.
Die USB-Anschlüsse sind nicht optimal gelegt, so sind die linken zwei Anschlüsse nur gleichzeitig nutzbar wenn die USB-Stecker sehr schmal sind. Mein USB 3 Stick z.B. blockiert den Nachbarslot.


----------



## s0nderv0gel (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Hm, was fehlt denn im BIOS an Einstellungen? Was den Lärm angeht, bin ich da wenig anfällig, solange es nicht wie hier bei meinem einfach völlig grundlos hochdreht. Wegen der Ultrabay hab ich schonmal geschaut, allerdings nur Sachen für die Thinkpads gefunden. Weiß nicht, inwiefern die auch beim Y510p passen würden. Gut, das mit den USB-Anschlüssen ist schon nervig, aber zum einen habe ich (noch) kein USB3-gerät, geschweige denn 2, zum anderen würd ich mir dann ein Verlängerungskabel nehmen. 

Danke nochmals für die detaillierten Antworten, hilft echt weiter 

s0nderv0gel


----------



## Lyph (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

Ich liste lieber auf was es im BIOS gibt, das wird deutlich kürzer als die fehlenden Einstellmöglichkeiten aufzuzählen:



> InsydeH20 Setup Utility Rev. 3.7
> 
> *Information*
> *Configuration*
> ...


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*



Lyph schrieb:


> Weil ich hier gemütlich im Bett liege?
> 
> Ja klar sind das keine optimalen Bedingungen, daher habe ich es ja auch dazu geschrieben!
> 
> ...


 
Das einzige was du damit machst ist, deine Komponenten unnötigerweiße zu strapazieren, deinen Lüfter vielleicht noch etwas zusätzlich zu verstopfen , und der Laptop eine wärmere Oberflächentemperatur hat. 
Da kann man auch einfach ein kleines Holzbrett, ein Notebookkühler oder dgl. unterlegen, dann kann man auch im Bett liegen, und die Temperaturen bleiben unten


----------



## Lyph (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gamingnotebook ca 850€*

80°C ist für Notebook-Hardware bedenkenlos. Außerdem sind das Ausnahmefälle und nicht der Standardfall.


----------

